# Canada Border Opening? Any Thoughts?



## Mickey

How many of you wondering about Canadian vacations this year? Any info or ideas?


----------



## ironman172

I stopped when I needed to have a passport , and got chastised at the border going in last trip..... plenty great places to vacation in this country and fish..... salt water passion the last 25 years


----------



## DHower08

So far doesn't look like it's opening anytime soon. Then they were talking they will require you to stay at one of there facilities for 14 days before heading to your destination


----------



## Bassthumb

You dont need a passport any longer as long as you dont touch land. When I think of all those smallies sitting outside Pelee posting up to spawn right now with very little fishing pressure for over a year it makes me cry. Man do I wanna get back over there.


----------



## Mickey

ironman172 said:


> I stopped when I needed to have a passport , and got chastised at the border going in last trip..... plenty great places to vacation in this country and fish..... salt water passion the last 25 years


I get and respect what you are saying ironman. But where else within a ten hour drive can I go and get 3 meals a day, boat and motor, all gas for motor, cabin, and catch smallies all day on mostly top water for about &130 a day? BTW what hassle did you get at the border if I may ask?


----------



## fastwater

Mickey said:


> I get and respect what you are saying ironman. But where else within a ten hour drive can I go and get 3 meals a day, boat and motor, all gas for motor, cabin, and catch smallies all day on mostly top water for about &130 a day? BTW what hassle did you get at the border if I may ask?


Lake St Clair...and it's not 10 hrs away for most here in Ohio.
Been to Canada several times...Didn't loose anything there...with the way things are today...don't care to go back. IMO, there are just too many other lakes here stateside to go to where the smallie bite is great to have to go out of the country to do so.


----------



## Shad Rap

Excuse my Canadian French, but screw Canada...


----------



## ironman172

Oh I agree, use to go every year on family vacations growing up, 
trouble was just the Canadian border agent must have been having a bad day and took it out on me , finally let me & my wife continue , (before passport req.) said my drivers license wasnt proper citizenship document needed birth certificate. or passport, friends that came later that day had no issues(was the first for me) 
My trip is 14hrs south , but for about 100.00-110.00 a day 2 bedroom condo with beach across the road(which I don't do sand fishing) but love the pier 
Meals are what I catch + a few restaurants and almost always bring a cooler of frozen fillets home (spanish,slot reds,pompano & spec trout) 
Living in Ohio with a salt water passion , but 2 trips a year is good(spring & fall) , plus Ohio looks darn good after seeing what mother nature can do down that way
Still waiting for the word from the condo owner it's done being redone after Sally last fall


----------



## Nauti cat

We own property in Canada and not going back age and health prohibit it. I remember the canuks asking where are you going, to Wawa I said they laughed and said what's in Wawa. I never was interested in spending a week in Canada, Lake Erie is to close for me but to each there own.


----------



## Silver Fox 23

Our trip already got postponed by our outfitter until 2022. They said they didn't want us to run into issues. I can tell you that we stateside are not the only ones upset over the border. It seems that the Canadian Government is being really tight on arrivals. As someone else on this thread mentioned you have to quarantine 14 days after arrival right now if you can get across. Pretty frustrating when most times we're up there we have a better chance of giving a moose covid than a person. Just hoping it opens sometime this summer.


----------



## burnsj5

Mickey said:


> How many of you wondering about Canadian vacations this year? Any info or ideas?


I'm thinking end of summer or early fall at the earliest but it's all a guess at this point. I have had one bad crossing experience where the agent was a jerk for no reason and had a long search process as a result but usually it's a smooth process. 
We go to southern quebec, no running water, no electricity, you pack all your food/fuel/water. Cost is a little over 300 bucks for a Saturday to Saturday which includes license and puts you in a rustic cabin in the middle of no where on a huge almost untouched lake. Giant non stop small mouth, giant pike, tasty walleye, and lake trout all while almost never seeing another soul. You could be fishing and watch a moose eating on an island near you. This experience just doesn't exist in the states. I'm setting my hopes for heading back June 2022.


----------



## Spinnerbait

It will not open in 2021 IMO...Canada does not want to open the borders. But they are happy that trade has not stopped.


----------



## bridgeman

Got treated like a vagrant when I went up to hunt a few years back, we had all of our ducks in a row and were nice to the border guards but they literally acted like we were a hassle. Was a nice experience and we all got huge bodied deer but I won't go back. They act like firearms are the root of all evil. I feel sorry for the citizens because they are somewhat oppressed, beautiful country ran by idiots IMO


----------



## Misdirection

I can be in the OBX in under 10 hours...no passport required!

And the wife wants a condo in Florida when we retire. Happy wife, happy life!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver Fox 23

burnsj5 said:


> I'm thinking end of summer or early fall at the earliest but it's all a guess at this point. I have had one bad crossing experience where the agent was a jerk for no reason and had a long search process as a result but usually it's a smooth process.
> We go to southern quebec, no running water, no electricity, you pack all your food/fuel/water. Cost is a little over 300 bucks for a Saturday to Saturday which includes license and puts you in a rustic cabin in the middle of no where on a huge almost untouched lake. Giant non stop small mouth, giant pike, tasty walleye, and lake trout all while almost never seeing another soul. You could be fishing and watch a moose eating on an island near you. This experience just doesn't exist in the states. I'm setting my hopes for heading back June 2022.


That sounds like heaven!!!!!


----------



## bridgeman

Misdirection said:


> I can be in the OBX in under 10 hours...no passport required!
> 
> And the wife wants a condo in Florida when we retire. Happy wife, happy life!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


23 months and 20 days and I'm there too, ain't gotta shovel sunshine. Grouper fishin in Tampa bay will replace Erie walleyes. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## ApeShip

Gotta say Canadian Tyre had an awesome fishing department.


----------



## TheKing

Mickey said:


> How many of you wondering about Canadian vacations this year? Any info or ideas?


The Canadian side of Niagara Falls seemed much nicer than the American side years ago. Have been to Ottawa a couple of times too. It's been between 10 and 25 years ago. The border patrol asked me if I had any cigarettes. I said no while smoking a cig and with a pack in my shirt pocket. And we proceeded on...


----------



## Doboy

I spent a week up there ONCE, & will never go back! Disgusting vacation, everything was wrong. Can't bring any fish back,,,, even IF we would have caught any! (long story there)

Upper Michigan, Minn,,, if you can't catch enough in Erie.
My 'ol farts' gang targets Erie panfish,,, & we get sick & tired of catching those damn smallies! Totally by Accident.
Don't NEED to fish for 'em! Don't need to go any farther.

& I totally echo what many said above,,,,, " THE SALT", "OBX",,,,,, USA! ;>)


----------



## ironman172

Not on my dinner plate , but fun in between schools of tasty dinner menu..... go south


----------



## DHower08

Doboy said:


> I spent a week up there ONCE, & will never go back! Disgusting vacation, everything was wrong. Can't bring any fish back,,,, even IF we would have caught any! (long story there)


You absolutely can bring fish back. Sure it's not a ton but you can most deffinately bring fish home. Alot of the vacation depends on who you book to stay with.


----------



## burnsj5

I'm really surprised so many guys had bad experiences or don't want to go back. If I went and only had a bad time I could understand, the one bad border crossing was very off putting to the point I did question if it was to happen again I may not continue trips.
It's a trip I've been doing with my dad, uncle's, their cousins, my cousins, friends etc for the last 20 years (I missed some years for various reasons) but always a trip I looked forward to all year. 
Outside the bugs I can't offer anything but positive experiences where we go.


----------



## Basser57

Been on fishing trips to Canada for over 30 years. Brought many fish across the border legally. What you can keep and posess will vary by species, province and zone. This quantity, size and identification requirements are clearly stated in the regulations. Last year was a no go due to covid and I expect this year will be a no go as well.


----------



## cueman

I doubt the border is going to open to travel this year, we are postponing our annual trip to Quebec for the second time, to 2022. It's a 22 mile boat ride, through multiple lakes, to the camp we stay at, very beautiful and secluded. Camp owners asked if we can postpone till 2022, so that they can book our cabin to Canadians and have a fighting chance to stay in business. Never had any major issues at the border, in the 20+ years that I have been going there.


----------



## fished-out

Pure and simple, I like Canada and over 35 years or so have had nothing but good experiences. I suspect they may partially open the border this year, particularly if they institute a "vaccine passport", which some of the airlines have now requested be created. It's a concept that's likely to spread, especially in Europe.


----------



## DHower08

fished-out said:


> Pure and simple, I like Canada and over 35 years or so have had nothing but good experiences. I suspect they may partially open the border this year, particularly if they institute a "vaccine passport", which some of the airlines have now requested be created. It's a concept that's likely to spread, especially in Europe.


This would plain and simple prevent myself and many others from ever traveling to canada again.


----------



## burnsj5

DHower08 said:


> This would plain and simple prevent myself and many others from ever traveling to canada again.


I don't have issues with other countries doing it as long as it never becomes something within our own country for US citizens. 
The yellow international vaccine cards really aren't a new concept at all. Folks in the military may remember having this thing, same concept of what they may want it sounds like.


----------



## fished-out

I don't have a problem with it either. They would be doing what they think is best to protect their people; we would do the same. If the alternative is to close the border completely, at least a vaccine passport allows some entry. Given that I've already got the vaccine, I'd just stick the vaccine passport in my regular passport and go fishing.


----------



## Silver Fox 23

Only issue I have with a "vaccine passport" is that I take my two teenage sons with me and as of now they will not be able to get a vaccine. I'm not sure how that would work. My guess is that they simply wouldn't be able to go which means I would not go.


----------



## fished-out

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Only issue I have with a "vaccine passport" is that I take my two teenage sons with me and as of now they will not be able to get a vaccine. I'm not sure how that would work. My guess is that they simply wouldn't be able to go which means I would not go.


 Actually, kids may get a pass. More and more evidence coming out that kids without symptoms don't spread this virus. We'll see, as most of the evidence is not fully tested. Maybe a rapid test at the border? Who knows, it's changing every day as science learns more. CDC is currently looking at study data that supports a 3 foot social distance rule in schools as opposed to 6 feet, as long as masks are worn.


----------



## fastwater

With only 1.58% of Canadian population currently totally vaccinated, thinking its doubtful their border will open up(stats updated 2 days ago):


5.46M
5,460,0000.40%
0.40%United Kingdom25.8M
25,800,0001.58M
1,580,0002.38%
2.38%


LocationDoses givenFully vaccinated% of population fully vaccinated








Canada3.03M
3,030,000595K
595,0001.58%
1.58%








United States107M
107,000,00037.5M
37,500,00011.41%
11.41%








China (Mainland)52.5M
52,500,000--








India29.9M
29,900,0005.46M
5,460,0000.40%
0.40%








United Kingdom

...and if Canada would go the vaccine passport route, wondering if they are going to quarantine their non vaccinated citizens to not traveling out of the country. Or if they don't...should the U.S. do the same and close its borders to all not vaccinated...


----------



## fished-out

Saw this today, 4/1/21: "On March 18, Canada extended the closure for yet another month, with no plan on how or when to open to its southern neighbor.

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau tweeted: “Update on our border: Non-essential travel restrictions between Canada and the US have been extended by another 30 days - until April 21st. We’ll continue to do whatever is necessary to keep you and your loved ones safe.”

The first response on Twitter: “Thank you. Border needs to stay closed until Americans get their s--t together, and by the sounds of things, that’s a long way away.”

Doesn't look like it's going to open any time soon, vaccinated or not.


----------



## BMustang

Things are really bad in Ontario. 
They are "locked down" until the next review on May 8th.

Per Yahoo! news: "The information from the Ontario government reads that effective Saturday (April;10th), "police officers and other provincial offences officers will have he authority to require any individual to provide their home address and purpose for not being at their residence." 

This sounds like Nazi Germany prior to WWII.

Guess I can unhitch the boat, or point the truck in a different direction, and I had such high hopes for this summer.


----------



## fished-out

They've got big numbers and little access to vaccines, much like most of the rest of the world. I'm disappointed too, as didn't get to go last year either. Other parts of the world are worse. In Brazil, they've got more bodies than graves and apparently a large percentage of the folks ending up in the hospital down there are in their 30's-40's--something to do with the variant they have, which is now in the US, although the UK variant is dominant here at the moment. In India, they have mass burning sites, as the Hindu believe in cremation. Anyway, it doesn't sound good anywhere, except Israel. There, more than half have been vaccinated and their numbers have plunged.


----------



## ress

Next update will be 7/21. Now daughter in law was supposed to return to Toronto Friday but on Tuesday Canada changed some of that. Now she is allowed to stay until 7/7 with no quarantine when she arrives back in Toronto. She was able to get her second shot while here to. Her family thinks that the border will reopen 7/21.


----------



## DHower08

burnsj5 said:


> I'm thinking end of summer or early fall at the earliest but it's all a guess at this point. I have had one bad crossing experience where the agent was a jerk for no reason and had a long search process as a result but usually it's a smooth process.
> We go to southern quebec, no running water, no electricity, you pack all your food/fuel/water. Cost is a little over 300 bucks for a Saturday to Saturday which includes license and puts you in a rustic cabin in the middle of no where on a huge almost untouched lake. Giant non stop small mouth, giant pike, tasty walleye, and lake trout all while almost never seeing another soul. You could be fishing and watch a moose eating on an island near you. This experience just doesn't exist in the states. I'm setting my hopes for heading back June 2022.


Care to share the name of this place?


----------



## burnsj5

DHower08 said:


> Care to share the name of this place?


I would love to share but fear this place ever getting known. I find it unlikely as most folks want some type of amenities outside 4 month old ice from an underground ice house and a bare bones cabin run on propane. Should be there now or just finishing up.


----------

